# 15 Mile Ride on the 27 Rollfast



## JimRoy (May 26, 2020)

Cabers,  I took my 1927 Rollfast Camelback for a 15 mile ride today.  The bike is very solid and easy to ride.  It’s very agile if you know what I mean.  I need to replace the brake disc inside the ND Model A, and the chain makes me nervous.  I broke a skip tooth chain last year during a ride and my 60ish year old body didn’t like it.  I love riding this bike so I may “invest” in a block chain.  Some of you my recall that I brought this bike back from the grave.  JimRoy


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 26, 2020)

Fifteen miles on vintage iron is quite a ride. Well done.


----------



## JimRoy (May 27, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> Fifteen miles on vintage iron is quite a ride. Well done.
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2020)

Wow, you really did bring it back to life!!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2020)

Beautiful ride, and the resurrection is amazing!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 30, 2020)

Nice save, most people would have walked away from that project. Good looking bike.


----------



## Goodday (May 30, 2020)

My Corbin duplex looks like yours, is a disc available, don’t really have a brake till almost stopped,  Might take my ‘20 Schwinn for long ride in morning.


----------



## JimRoy (May 31, 2020)

Goodday said:


> My Corbin duplex looks like yours, is a disc available, don’t really have a brake till almost stopped,  Might take my ‘20 Schwinn for long ride in morning.
> 
> View attachment 1203279



Do you have a New Departure Model A hub.  If so, you can find a used replacement brake disc.


----------



## Goodday (May 31, 2020)

JimRoy said:


> Do you have a New Departure Model A hub.  If so, you can find a used replacement brake disc.



Corbin Duplex model 8, maybe has some grease on it, had it gone through but looking at brake hub see little grease on edge of Hub? Did ride 10 this morn


----------

